# BRP Speed run at Freddies



## TangTester (Oct 7, 2001)

Hey,

Bud took a stock BRP LTO chassis out to Freddies Hobbies 1/4 scale track and tried out a speed run. His car was equiped with A tekin mini rage speed control, a 6800kv motor, and 2 cell 1350 lipo battery pack. For the body he used an outlaw wedge, with his 1/18 scale wing. You will see in the video that the car pushes, but is still really fast. His fastest lap was a 6.3 sec but the car with more setup time will go into the 5sec range Good Job Bud


----------



## BudBartos (Jan 1, 1970)

Thanks Tang !!!! :thumbsup:


----------



## DJ66 (Apr 26, 2009)

THATS COOL...:thumbsup: 
WE SHOULD HAVE A BRP RACE OUT THERE SOME WEEKEND.
IMAGINE 20 OR MORE BRPs OUT THERE AT ONE TIME.:freak:


----------



## Micro_Racer (Mar 27, 2002)

I agree - we should do an all out - run what you brung - race on the large oval!


----------



## ScottH (Nov 24, 2005)

Make some cap tires for that beast and you will see the times really fall.

VERY COOL!!!


----------



## all4fun (Jan 14, 2009)

Tang.....nice video, thanks

Bud...... looks like you we're having fun, nice job. :thumbsup: With more time to get the set-up right you could easily do a fast 5-sec. lap. 

DJ66, Micro....I agree, we need to do this sometime. Sometime soon!!


----------



## all4fun (Jan 14, 2009)

Hey Bud, did you add some weight under the Lipo, or did you just run lipo only?


----------



## BudBartos (Jan 1, 1970)

I added weight so it was same as a 4 cell pack 2/3 A


----------



## Hangtime (Jan 2, 2007)

Pretty cool. Looks like runnin' the whip only smaller. I think I'll pass on marshalling one of those races. Send the kids out there, they recover faster!! lol


----------



## Bones_99 (Oct 27, 2008)

Oh would that be fun. You were running close to what the 1/4 scales are running. Thats impressive.


----------



## BudBartos (Jan 1, 1970)

Fastest 1/4 scale times were 6.6 sec So My little $100.00 car was faster :thumbsup:


----------



## SKOAL BANDIT (Oct 1, 2007)

What LiPo battery did you run?

Does it fit well on the BRP V2M LTO Chassis?


----------



## BudBartos (Jan 1, 1970)

It was a thunder power 1320 fits right in LTO I did weight the chassis under the batts with lead to match the weight or 4 cell pack. If You just put the Lipo in without weight You will have to start over with a setup since it is so light.


----------

